# minimum window height



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

is there a minimum height requirement for the sill of a non-egress bedroom window (for child safety, for example?)

thanks!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mt232 said:


> is there a minimum height requirement for the sill of a non-egress bedroom window (for child safety, for example?)
> 
> thanks!


I believe it is 18" from the floor height to the actual glass...
....If there is glass below that height, it must be tempered.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I believe it is 18" from the floor height to the actual glass...
> ....If there is glass below that height, it must be tempered.


Unless the code has been recently updated, anything within 20" of the floor has to be tempered, but there is no minimum sill height requirement above the floor, the window can go all the way to the floor. I believe there are rules about this for upper story windows though, in that they need a barrier to keep children from being able to climb or fall out the opening. I'd go with a call to the local building dept. on this one.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Unless the code has been recently updated, anything within 20" of the floor has to be tempered, but there is no minimum sill height requirement above the floor, the window can go all the way to the floor. I believe there are rules about this for upper story windows though, in that they need a barrier to keep children from being able to climb or fall out the opening. I'd go with a call to the local building dept. on this one.


This may be relevant to area/region codes, but....
You might want to check this info (codes) out again. 

We just went thru this with Pella and an addition with untempered glass below 18".....(December '06) and we were working with an architect on it...


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I can't lay my hands on my code book, and I don't think I have ever even had to consider that one...we have done a lot of 3/0-5/0 windows....there is a maximum heights from the floor of 42 inches for an egress window, but that was all my quck code check showed.....


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all. I won't be coming anywhere close to that. Seeing my 3 year old near a proposed window height, i thought, or even hoped, it would have existed and been closer to 3 feet.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> This may be relevant to area/region codes, but....
> You might want to check this info (codes) out again.
> 
> We just went thru this with Pella and an addition with untempered glass below 18".....(December '06) and we were working with an architect on it...


That's my line about going with a call to the local building dept. As all of us in this business know, the national codes are not accepted carte blanche, so when building in Rome, you have to do what the Romans do:thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> That's my line about going with a call to the local building dept. As all of us in this business know, the national codes are not accepted carte blanche, so when building in Rome, you have to do what the Romans do:thumbup:


...what do the romans do?:huh:


----------

